
Compiled data from the Hadley's supercomputer shows alarming climate trajectory - throwaway888abc
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/27/hadley-climate-centre-turns-30-the-human-fingerprint-is-everywhere
======
cpr
Ho-hum, another alarming article about how we're all going to hell in a
handbasket. If the virii don't kill us, the climate change will.

It's all about globalist control, and people are waking up.

~~~
smitty1e
I just enjoyed a Hydrosphere course at the local uni.

The point was made that humanity is just putting a lot of crap into a system
whose limits are poorly understood, and we might want to rethink that a bit.

I found the dispassionate, factual presentation more compelling than the
Chicken Little fare.

The irony may come if it is shown that all of the anthropogenic global warming
is what staves off an ice age in the presence of a quiescent sun.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2020/05/12/th...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2020/05/12/the-
sun-is-asleep-deep-solar-minimum-feared-as-2020-sees-record-setting-100-day-
slump/#14272295e283)

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Not to forget some possible (super)volcanic burps, leading to events like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer)
and similar, listed there.

edit: Don't get this the wrong way! I'm not for dismissing any environmental
concerns, the opposite. Just understanding them better.

~~~
smitty1e
Tambora was a VEI7 (whereas the better-known Krakatoa eruption was VEI6).

Yellowstone could hit VEI8, but has apparently taken a mellower view of late:
[https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/yellowstone-overdue-eruption-
when-...](https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/yellowstone-overdue-eruption-when-will-
yellowstone-erupt)

